# New Dog bed



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Hubby and I were shopping for Thanksgiving and Costco had a dog bed that we both believed would suit our Havs. The inner cushion was removable for washing purposes. We gave it to them for an early Christmas present. 

They would not leave the inner cushion in the bed. We knew the next step would be that they chewed up the inner cushion. I sewed the inner cushion to the bed by hand.

Then they started transporting the entire bed (even with one dog in it sleeping) across the room ready to chew. 

So now I have two 4# weights between the inner cushion and the bed (weights that are for son #2 for diving and his Christmas present). The bed is still where I placed it 2 hours ago.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

ound:ound:ound:

Cheryl, I had a Golden Ret. that chewed every single bed we every bought her. Salsa loves her bed though. She dives into it and digs in it, but doesn't chew it.


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I think they might be OK if they know it is not a toy. I guess I have bought them too many toys so they think everything I buy for them is a toy.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

LOL Cheryl! 

At first, I thought you meant that you sewed their bed to YOUR bed so they wouldn't be able to move it. Doh! ound:


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Izzy loves to drag her bed out of the crate and drag it all over the living room. I just let her do it, she doesn't chew it up.


----------



## Esperanita (Jul 12, 2008)

When I first got Cuba a bed, he would try to tear it up. He would chew on it and flip it upside down. He was about 4 months. I brought it back out about a month later and he is much better with it. He will actually sleep in it although he prefers the hearth right next to it.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Brutus is presently sleeping his very heavy bed!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

LOL, Cheryl! When I first bought Kubrick his donut bed he would take out the inner part ALL THE TIME. I was constantly putting it back in. After a while, though, the novelty wore off and now he's more than content to sleep in it!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

zzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

LOL...Tom, that's so cute, three in one bed...right next to an empty bed! 

Oliver does the drag the cushion out thing too. He has one bed that is teeny tiny, much too small for him, that he loves and doesn't demolish. There is another bed that he likes too and usually leaves alone, but today, I looked up when I heard a whooshing noise and he was dragging it down the hall. 

I've never had a dog that does this...it's so strange that so many havanese do it. Bed dragging DNA???? :suspicious:


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Seamus does not chew his beds, but he does drag them and of course hides things in them. As a matter of fact he uses them for alot of activities, except SLEEP!!!!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Brutus and Roxie gave me a good laugh! I can't believe the things these little ones think of
Gina


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

That's funny. Bailey loves his beds and often curls up for a nap. Milo OTOH, never is tempted by them at all. They're all so different. BTW, Bailey does dig in his sometimes but thankfully he hasn't chewed any -- yet.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

The inner part in Cicero's doughnut bed is not removable. When he was little he would work his way under the bed and walk...and it looked just like the bed was sliding across the room on its own. ound: I miss him doing that...but he is still cute hiding his small toys in the crease.

Cheryl....your babies are keeping you young by making you use your brain power. Yep, show them you are smarter than they are! :biggrin1:


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Too funny! Riley never met a bed he didn't like to drag/dig and chew...

Also....the little bugger gets under my accent chair in the living room and my couch in the den and lays on his back and digs at the lining! He's destroyed the lining in the chair....:frusty:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

very ingenious cheryl!!!!! Pictures????


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

...I bet the dog bed industry LOVES puppies!

I ended up buying my Hav's beds that have strudy Levi covers..


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

That is so funny...you have to get a picture of them in their new bed. 

We got our GSD Maggie a bed from Costco, one of the big square ones...she refused to lay on it...she has her special chair when she is in the house and she wont give it up. Anyway, Gracie loves the bed and will lay on it all the time. Gracie took it over the day she got here, but the bed is HUGE. Here is a picture of Gracie on her stolen bed.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

That's cute using the weights.
My dogs think the doggie pillows are to throw up on after eating grass. I finally gave up on them. :frusty:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Scooter digs and drags his bed too. He hides his little Petfly's monkey hearts in there and then digs them out. He has a donut bed and pulls out the inside of it. Crazy dogs! He makes us laugh every day.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

imamurph said:


> View attachment 17111
> ...I bet the dog bed industry LOVES puppies!
> 
> I ended up buying my Hav's beds that have strudy Levi covers..


That does it Diane, where *do* you get those always perfect graphics???


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

oops


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I LOVE dog beds!! They are always so appealing to us!! Although the dogs just carry them around - but the weights are an interesting idea! 
Here is my favorite bed picture of Logan


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Laurie - I think your right, we love dog beds more than our babies!!! Here is a pic of Finnegan in Seamus's motercycle bed (one of Seaum's many beds). Now mind you, I did buy Finnegan his own bed that Seamus has been using :frusty:ound:


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

*They have it figured out now!*

After a full day of taking out the inside pad and dragging the bed from one room to another, they have found a better use for the bed.


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

OMG how darn cute!!!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Awww, now that's a cute picture.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

pjewel said:


> That does it Diane, where *do* you get those always perfect graphics???


Geri...it's a secret!ound:

Michelle..I LOVE that bed! Where'd you find it?

I figured that since "IMAMURPH" that I should get Sophie and Gabriel a bed like this one:


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Diane--I love that bed, but it would only work for me if I could train my dogs to put the bed up and down. Since you areSophie and Gabriel's personal servant, it would be no problem for you to stand by the bed and it put up and down for them!ound:


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

:doh: Ugh! You are right Cheryl


----------



## Esperanita (Jul 12, 2008)

LuvCicero said:


> The inner part in Cicero's doughnut bed is not removable. When he was little he would work his way under the bed and walk...and it looked just like the bed was sliding across the room on its own. ound: I miss him doing that...but he is still cute hiding his small toys in the crease.


Cuba's bed is too small (or his toys are too big) to hide toys in the creases, but he sure does love to hide his treats in the creases (and in the creases of my comfy chair which I guess he thinks is one of his beds). :biggrin1:


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Mine both love all their beds. They sleep on them and drag them around and pull out the center cushion all the time. They even play tuggy with each other using the beds. But, thank goodness they never tear them up.
Carole


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Cheryl, you are too funny! lol Mine have never dragged a bed around, I don't think. 

Gracie, honey, you are way too small for that bed! You deserve a cushy, cozy, snuggly bed. But hey. If it means stealing a bed from the GSD, then go for it, girl. Enjoy it while you can. :biggrin1: CUTE !


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Cheryl~ They are adorable in their new bed!!:biggrin1:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Cheryl, love the pic of them sharing the bed! They sure figured that out fast!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

I have a bed in the front landing that I put down when the front door is open so Cody & Tess can lay and watch outside. When the doors closed the bed is folded in half on the landing. Last night I was looking all over for Cody (who had spent the evening playing with some of his friends). Here's where I found him....


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Jill in Mich said:


> I have a bed in the front landing that I put down when the front door is open so Cody & Tess can lay and watch outside. When the doors closed the bed is folded in half on the landing. Last night I was looking all over for Cody (who had spent the evening playing with some of his friends). Here's where I found him....


That's hilarious.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Jill, that is HILARIOUS! ound: ound: ound:


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Jill, that is so funny!
Carole


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

What a cute photo! He must have been SO tired after his play, he wanted peace and quiet?! I'm sitting here, just looking at him and chuckling. I'm glad you sent us a picture. What a character!

Sheri


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

OMG....Jill, that is priceless!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Jill-That photo is hilarious, he must have been exhausted!

No way would I have that Murphy bed, with 3 males in my house all I do is put down toilet seats so I don't want anything else that I'm responsible for putting up or down!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> Jill-That photo is hilarious, he must have been exhausted!
> 
> No way would I have that Murphy bed, with 3 males in my house all I do is put down toilet seats so I don't want anything else that I'm responsible for putting up or down!


ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Jill--that picture made me laugh! In the spirit of adding favorite sleeping pictures, I took this on Easter Sunday when Brutus was just 3 months old. It was his toy basket. I had tried to get him to pose in it earlier in the day because everyone was always submitting these great Holiday pictures, but he would have nothing to do with it.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Awww look at tiny Brutus!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Awww, good ole bed. ZZZZZZ


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Carole--I love those pictures. I don't think anyone can beat a Hav sleeping on a Lab, but I am open for others to try!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Cheryl said:


> Carole--I love those pictures. I don't think anyone can beat a Hav sleeping on a Lab, but I am open for others to try!


I agree. Carole, the look on your labs face is priceless! What a great picture!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

The picture of the Hav-on-a-Lab should go on a calendar! Truly a one of a kind bed!

They look like such good friends. How sweet!



Sheri


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Cheryl said:


> After a full day of taking out the inside pad and dragging the bed from one room to another, they have found a better use for the bed.


Cheryl,

Totally darling!!! Give your two cuties a big kiss for me! I sure miss seeing them!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

That's so cute! What a sweet lab to just lie there with the little one on him!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Jill, I often find Sammy that way. We have a body pillow on one of our couches and the boys often dig themselves into it somehow. Sammy will lay in it like Cody. So funny to see! 

Carole, those are adorable pictures! Hav-on-a-Lab. CUTE !

Cheryl, Brutus is darling in that teeny basket. Hard to think our guys were that small. sigh........


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Too funny Cheryl...

I bought 2 a few weeks ago - thought they were the perfect size for the boys....but just like yours, half the time they are sleeping in one together.....

ound:ound:ound:


----------

